# Falla al probar equipo fabricado con TDA2050



## kiwhilario (Abr 29, 2011)

Hola a todos, espero q puedan ayudarme.
Primero, describo un poco el ckto: Es un ampli con 2 TDA2050 en modo puente de 60W, el trafo q lo alimenta es uno de 15-0-15 de 3A, el parlante que le puse es de 100W, 8ohms(x precaución)  y en la etapa de pruebas surgieron 2 problemas.

1) Estaba usando mi mp4 para probarlo y el sonido estuvo muy bueno. Lo probé primero con volumen bajo y funcionó normalmente, la amplificacion era buena y el ruido era nulo a mis oidos. a medida que subía el volumen en el mp4, iba subiendo el volumen en el ampli y sonaba hermosamente. De repente, el mp4 se apagó.

Pensé que simplemente su batería se habia acabado y sin más lo desconecté del ampli. Luego empezó a calentarse. extrañado y con desarmador en mano lo desarmé para ver que era lo que calentaba y habian 3 cosas bien calientes. La batería y 2 integrados que, por la ubicacion de componentes estaban en contacto con ella (la bateria). Medí el voltaje en los terminales y era 3.7, lo normal creo yo. Ahora ya está frio el mp4, pero no enciende.
 Por favor expliquenme que sucedió, si mi mp4 aun tiene salvación y que debo hacer para que no se repita

2) Como mi mp4 estaba inutilizado, decidí hacer unas pruebas de normalmente hago con mi peavey para ver si un cable anda bien, se debe escuchar un clásico "bzzz" que creo que es ruido de 60Hz. Toqué con mi dedo la punta del plug del audífono conectado al ampli. 
Grande fue mi sorpresa cuando empezó a salir humo. Desconecté el ampli enseguida y vi que 2 resistencias en el tda estaban totalmente ennegrecidas, no quemadas del todo, pero definitivamente ennegrecidas. Las resistencias eran de 2.2 ohm 1/4W y son las R4 que muestra el datasheet del tda2050. http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/SGSThomsonMicroelectronics/mXyuqt.pdf 
Las quité de la placa y les puse unas de 1/2W que había comprado por si hacía falta. No he vuelto a poner el dedo en la punta del plug. Temo que vuelvan a quemarse... esto no debería pasar, el peavey ha pasado por lo mismo varias veces y hasta ahora funciona.

Ahora en las pruebas utilizo la salida de audifono del parlante de compu, lo mantengo a volumen bajo porque no se que pueda suceder. Trabaja bien a volumen bajo, pero esa no es la idea... lo construi para que mi hermano pueda tocar guitarra electrica en su cuarto.

Espero que puedan ayudarme. 

gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 29, 2011)

habria que ver como estaba conectado el mp4 al amplificador, ya que lo que paso no es nornal, por otro lado los problemas experimentados con el amplificador se puede deber a que se le entrego más exitación de la debida entonces se produjo recorte en la salida, situación nada deseable que puede destruir a los integrados, posiblmente no se dañaron porque le pusiste 8 ohm en tales condicione la potnecia máxima rondaba los 30W


----------



## kiwhilario (Abr 29, 2011)

bueno, la señal del mp4 es estereo, una punta del cable de audio al mp4 y el otro extremo un canal y la tierra conectados al ampli. Estaba bien conectado, porque como digo iba subiendo el volumen y aumentaba la bulla en el parlante perfectamente. Simplemente de un momento a otro se apagó el mp4.

Ah y a los integrados no les pasó nada, luego que desconecté el ampli inmediatamente los toqué y estaban tibios (como se supone que debe ser). Explica bien la última parte porque según leo en la hoja de datos la R4 y el C7 son para estabilizar la frecuencia y si los valores cambian hay riesgo de oscilaciones (que yo interpreto como ruido, espero no equivocarme).

ah, y gracias por contestar =)


----------



## zopilote (Abr 29, 2011)

Es la segunda vez que leo lo que se menciona con la destruccion de un mp4, si es posible podrias postear  el esquema del amplificador. Para así darte una razón del por que.


----------



## kiwhilario (Abr 29, 2011)

ok, posteo el diagrama en breve.

listo, he aqui el diagrama






las resistencias coloreadas son las que fueron problema en el segundo caso


----------



## pandacba (Abr 30, 2011)

Estas seguro que esa parte del plug es masa? si bien deberia serlo me he encontrado con muchas cosas que en lugar de tener alli la masa la tienen en el anillo... en cuyo caso un canal quedo en corto....

Por otro lado las oscilaciones a las que se refiere la hoja de datos no es ruido, si no que el amplificador en vez de amplificar vaya del el máximo al mínimo y del minimo al máximo, la salida oscila de golpe entre 0 y la maxima salida, como por lo general es una oscilación no controlada se embala y el consumo sobre la salida aumenta drasticamente, llegando a producirse la destucción del dispositivo.... por eso esos valore no deben ser cambiados ya que son los adecuados para que no ocurra eso.


----------



## kiwhilario (May 1, 2011)

estoy 100% seguro de que esa parte del plug es masa, un canal lo mandé al ampli, el otro lo dejé al aire. Como te digo, funcionó bien un tiempo pero cuando subí el volumen (ni siquiera al máximo): se apagó el mp4, simplemente éso.

Ah y es bueno saber eso de las oscilaciones, los valores los respeté como decía el datasheet, simplemente cuando toqué con mi dedo la punta del plug las resistencias se quemaron... (esto fue muy aparte del mp4, ya se había apagado cuando lo hice.)

...en fin, aun no sé que pasó con el mp4.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 1, 2011)

Si esas dos resistencias se calientan es porque está oscilando 


Saludos !


----------



## kiwhilario (May 1, 2011)

pero que hace mi dedo sobre el plug para que genere la oscilacion?

ehrm y que fue con mi mp4? nadie sabe que pudo haber pasado?

yo ya lo dí por muerto, pero que fue lo que sucedió?? digo para que no malogre otra cosa en el futuro. :S


----------



## electroconico (May 1, 2011)

Primero ,siempre revisa con multimetro cual es gnd y la señal que sale del mp4.
Revisa muy bien esas conexiones.

Hiciste un pcb  para el ampli o solo con cablecitos???

Te lo pregunto porque mis primeras pruebas hice burradas de conectar con cables largos y delgados del protobard al tda2050.Se me quemaron esas resistencias al punto de quedar carbonizadas,inclusive a bajo volumen.Y también cuando toque con los dedos  se quemo otra vez.

Eso se debe a como te dicen , oscilación del ampli.Con una buena pcb no pasa.Ya tengo mas de 4 meses con el ampli a todo volumen y forzandolo y anda de lujo.

Ahora,
Sobre que tu mp4 no sirva esta muy raro.Seguro se quemo la salida por una mala conexion y de udo seguir una cadena de fallas.


----------



## kiwhilario (May 2, 2011)

hice un pcb para el ampli, y los unicos cables largos en la construcción son: los de la entrada(<10cm) y los de la salida al parlante(aprox 50cm)

Reitero: El mp4 estaba bien conectado, (si: Bien conectado). El mp4 falleció cuando aumenté el volumen. 

He detectado que es lo que calienta. Cuando conecto el mp4 a la pc con el cable usb uno de los integrados calienta enseguida a más no poder. Su código es ATJ2093N y en letras pequeñas dice: G2186FB 53J.

que funcion cumple ése integrado?


----------



## pandacba (May 2, 2011)

muy probablemtente el amplifcador de salida del mp4, o murioi por un corto accidental se tocaron brevemente los cables de salida o fue puramente casual, no hay fomra de que el equipo que armaste te lo dañe


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 2, 2011)

¿ Y no cabría la remota pero factible posibilidad que el 2050 al oscilar también haga oscilar su propia entrada  ?

Entonces a través del C1 le entraría alta frecuencia al MP4 por su salida  .

Zopilote recuerda ciertamente que eso ya le pasó a otro Forista y personalmento no creo que un MP4 se queme por cortocircuito accidental en su salida. Además kiwhilario comenta que le estaba dando volumen !

kiwhilario ¿ Estaba sonando el 2050 (se escuchaba) mientras le dabas volumen al MP4 ?


----------



## kiwhilario (May 2, 2011)

En efecto, a medida que subía el volumen en el mp4 el 2050 amplificaba perfectamente. El vol máximo en el mp4 era 30, antes de conectarlo al 2050 puse el volumen en 10 y progresivamente fui aumentando. 
El mp4 falleció cuando iba por el 20 y tantos, no llegue al máximo. Ah, y son 2 TDA2050, están en modo puente, no se si éso influya.


----------



## victor1espinola (May 8, 2011)

llo quiero aser lo mismo pero conectarlo ala cp i en la salida conectar dos parlantes de 100w y4 homs se puede y como lo puedo aser porque no quiero que me pase lomismo que al mp4 con mi cp asique sa saben comu sulusionarlo diganlo porque estoi interesado desde lla muchas gracias de ante mano


----------



## kiwhilario (May 8, 2011)

bueno, pues yo aun ando con temor de usar alguna otra cosa para probar mi equipo, por ejemplo... y si se daña algo dentro de mi guitarra eléctrica? o no hay peligro. :S

ahora he aplazado el desarrollo del proyecto por examenes parciales, pero de ahi... que haré... hmm


----------



## pandacba (May 8, 2011)

Para la guitarra no hay ningún peligro


----------



## kiwhilario (May 8, 2011)

seguro? así oscile horrible?
(aun no entiendo cómo osciló si construi el equipo tal y como indicaba en el datasheet, no debería pasar eso con sólo tocar la entrada con mi dedo... o sí?)


----------



## victor1espinola (May 8, 2011)

yo de mi parte boi a aser lomismo pero desarme un parlante de pc i tenia un integrado con las letras cm102 lo inbestige i es un amplificador pero nolo intiendo mucho porque esta en inges porlopoco que entiendo no es muigrande la potensia pero es seguru , loque quisiera es sialgien lo conose o sise encoentra ingormasion en español desde la grasias por contestar tan rapido


----------



## pandacba (May 8, 2011)

No lo tome a mal, pero trata de escribir un poco mejor, yo cometo errores y muchas veces pasan porque ando a mil y no reeleo lo que escribi. Pero en tan pocas lineas aparte de haber demasiados errores ortográficos hay errores de expresión...

Por otro lado si quieres aprender tendras que aprender inglés, más el mundo de hoy en dia, por otro lado tenes traductores on line que te facilitan la tarea, siempre la mejor información esta en inglés....

y que tiene que ver el tema de los parlantes de PC con el tema que se esta tratando?


----------



## roy echegaray (Mar 27, 2012)

jjaja  hermano, eso de q se quemo tu mp4 ha de ser por un corto en la salida de tu mp4 con el voltage positivo del ampli, te cuento  que yo queme un mp4 igualmente mientras subia el volumen ,, jaja y no me percate de que un bendito cable del voltajje del positivo del ampli  choco con la masa del plug de mi mp4 y recaspitas que lo quemo ..  senti una pena ,...  a y tengo un wofer de la marca micronics que usa dos tda 2050 en modo puente para el wofer , y le voy a sacar el diagrama para postearlo aki ok ya se los paso ...  jaja     ademas de que lo concetas ala pc , tmb te puedes cargar la tarjeta de sonido , te recomiendo tener cuidado  ...


----------



## Agustinw (Mar 27, 2012)

Este post tenia un año de antiguedad...


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 27, 2012)

roy echegaray dijo:


> jaja  hermano, eso de que se quemo tu mp4 ha de ser por un corto en la salida de tu mp4 con el voltage positivo del amplificador te cuento  que yo queme un mp4 igualmente mientras subia el volumen ,, jaja y no me percate de que un bendito cable del voltaje del positivo del  amplificador choco con la masa del plug de mi mp4 y recaspitas que lo quemo ..  senti una pena ,...  a y tengo un wofer de la marca micronics que usa dos tda 2050 en modo puente para el wofer , y le voy a sacar el diagrama para postearlo  aqui ok ya se los paso ...  jaja     ademas de que lo concetas a la pc ,  tambien te puedes cargar la tarjeta de sonido , te recomiendo tener cuidado  ...



Por favor, este es un foro técnico no es una sala de chat y debes escribir como tal, antes de publicar un mensaje debes ver que el mismo tema en el que publicas esta activo y no revivir temas que llevan más de 6 meses inactivos.



Agustinw dijo:


> Este post tenia un año de antiguedad...



tienes razon agustinw, es un flagelo eso de andar reviviendo post.


----------

